# Stupidest SH** you have ever done



## CjStaal (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, I spent all day installing my stuff, I had 3 or 4 diffrent partitions for everything, my Battlefield2 partition, though, needed more space, so I downloaded Partition magic, tell it to give it more space, reboot.... GONE ALL MY PARTITIONS GONE AFTER partition E(Battlfield2)
So cheer me up, whats your stupidest thuing you have done?


----------



## newmodder (Feb 6, 2006)

*let my wife play with my computer*

i let my wife use my computer and she deleted some windows files.really fucked things up.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 6, 2006)

never let a woman into the windows folder


----------



## newmodder (Feb 6, 2006)

*got that right*



			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> never let a woman into the windows folder



that is why i gave her my old pc ..so far she has not screwed it up.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, in time


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm I havent ever really fucked anything up big time


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I converted all my MP3 files to WMA about 4 years ago and deleted all the original MP3's before I checked the quality of the WMA files. It was over 1,000 songs, all perfectly customized to me and took about a year to build the collection. Little did I know that WMA is literally about 1000000000000000 times less quality than MP3, and it had those nice "sparkle" sounds throughout all the songs. Plus I've had to reformat my RAID 0 about 3 times and NEVER once backed up my files


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 6, 2006)

I overclocked the ass off my old 9800Pro 128mb (I cant remember the figures but it was *VERY HIGH!) *and blew my shitty 300W PSU, which fried the card also on its way out


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2006)

newmodder said:
			
		

> i let my wife use my computer and she deleted some windows files.really fucked things up.



lol that should go into a signature 

---
*Stupidest thing you have ever done:*
I let my wife use my computer and she deleted some Windows files. Really fucked things up.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2006)

ah wait .. i dont have a wife


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 6, 2006)

i cut a fan wire about 1 year ago with the computer powered on and the naked wire touched the case.zzzzzzzz bam........burn baby.......


----------



## infrared (Feb 6, 2006)

About 4 years ago when i didn't know anything about overclocking, we got a new computer from some company that doesn't exist now... Anyway, i figured out how to go into the bios and decided to try this thing called 'overclocking' that's i'd only just heard about.

Anyway, i have a poke around and see the fsb section, and thinking that is the actual speed of the processor, i stick it up at 3000 thinking it would give me 3ghz.

Restarted pc... BANG... beep beep beep beep beep beep... etc etc.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 6, 2006)

ouch to both of you, I got my files back XD


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 6, 2006)

im not even gonna start lol.. the list keeps growing....'
but so do my accomplishments...


----------



## zOaib (Feb 6, 2006)

*another wife thing !!*

my wife usually doesnt mess with my pc , and she never does cause i bought her a laptop !
anyways she loves to sit on my desk and drink her coffee on that spot , well u guys can guess what happened , she spilled it while reading a damn book , and the coffee was all over my keyboard , and case , and leaked into my case too , fortunately my pc was not ON ......... she did tell me what happened and ( my heart SANK at 1000miles/hr) 

i didnt turn my pc on till i knew the coffee had dried up and all the visible area of my MOBO and Graphic card , i cleaned the coffee off with Isopropyl alchohol ........... left my PC untouched for a whole day with a fan blowing in it ................. but it worked and it was still alive .

the stupidest thing i did to accomodate this situation was i bought her a coffee maker for home  !


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 6, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> About 4 years ago when i didn't know anything about overclocking, we got a new computer from some company that doesn't exist now... Anyway, i figured out how to go into the bios and decided to try this thing called 'overclocking' that's i'd only just heard about.
> 
> Anyway, i have a poke around and see the fsb section, and thinking that is the actual speed of the processor, i stick it up at 3000 thinking it would give me 3ghz.
> 
> Restarted pc... BANG... beep beep beep beep beep beep... etc etc.






AWWWW Infrared that's HORRIBLE. I almost did that with my PC a couple years ago too. I literally did just burn out my Athlon XP a couple months ago because my thermal paste wasn't all over the core, just one small spot so I slowly killed the poor guy. But oh my god man that SUCKS, sorry to hear that.


----------



## infrared (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, thanks. 

I thought it was most amusing after a couple of days though! And we got a full refund, which kinda worked out to be good since the company went bust about 2 weeks after.

I think i'm gonna resit the HSF on my cpu tonight since temps seem to be up a lot after taking it out on a cold night!... I think my pc cought a cold out there 

One of my m8's decided to be a jackass and fit loads of aftermarket cooling to his dell thinking it would make it "just as good as mine", and i nearly pissed myself when his zalman copy no-named heatsink fell off his cpu and it burnt! (I know there are some pretty good replicas out there, but the one he was using was not one of them!)


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 6, 2006)

now that is horrible. Speaking of no heatsink, the first build I made (an old Athlon T-Bird) I forgot to install the heatsink on because I was so excited about turning it on for the first time. Somehow it wasn't hurt but I was scared to death when I realized what I did.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2006)

building this computer (specs on left) not putting the mobo risers on and being greated by a lovely hum upon power on.


----------



## loco (Feb 7, 2006)

All i can say is im glad im not the only dummy in the world


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 7, 2006)

lets see... doing some wire management on my computer a year ago. un plugged everything, stuffed wires, pluged everything in, no power. hit the button again and it flicks on for a second. i overrode the monitor block and that was a bad idea. the floppy connector wasnt on right shorting the 5v to ground directly. lets just say smoke and fire go hand in hand. first time i needed to use a fire extinguisher. it ended up melting one lead to the psu but it kept running! i used the psu for another six months and then... the fan died, shorted, and melted the other lead tot he psu. everything is still alive though i just had to replace the psu with a tt420 watter


----------



## OOTay (Feb 7, 2006)

i cant remember anyone of mine, when i remember ill tell ya... But your guy's mistakes are freaking Hilarious!!!


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2006)

i had a dual operating systems.. 98se and win xp.. i used to have the habit of useing one system to make the odd back up of the other windows folder on a spare drive.. one day while tidying up old files i came across this winxp folder and forgetting which drive i was on simply deleted the entirety of it..

one wrecked operating system with just the click of mouse.. he he he.. i never realized what i had done at the time only a few days later when i went to boot XP and got the obviouse cant find xxx file.. he he

still took me a while to figure out why it couldnt find xxx file.. he he he

trog


----------



## G.T (Feb 7, 2006)

While having a bad day and in a rush inserted some RAM arse about tit and rebooted the PC but went to answer the door, next thing I could smell burning....

Ran to PC and noticed smoke coming from it.

The RAM that was upside down was fucked and the RAM port was fried also.  MOBO still worked fine though.


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2006)

lol, damn =/


----------



## G.T (Feb 7, 2006)

Shit happens, it's how you deal with it when it does that matters. =]

I just said "fuckit" bought some new RAM and a new MOBO and life goes on.

Other than that, it's good to laugh at your own mistakes.


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2006)

lol, yup! =]


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 7, 2006)

I tried putting a IDE HDD in my puter the other day and it started smoking  wtf????
Also, I tried hotswapping ram, first try I fried a slot, second was 1337


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was working on my computer while it was plugged in.  I unscrewed a PCI card and the screw fell on my motherboard...  oddly enough the screw shorted something and my computer turned on.  No permanent damage though.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2006)

quickly remove my own cpu to test out wether or not a friend had a cpu or mobo fault.. carelessly bung it back in my machine.. fit the socket A heatsink the wrong way round.. take at least six overheat shutdone warnings at bootup to convince me something needed looking at.. fry my own cpu.. he he

curse at friend and say u are a f-cking nuisance.. he he.. not a mistake this last one.. cos he was.. and still is.. never aquire the reputation of being a computer expert..

trog


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 7, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I was working on my computer while it was plugged in.  I unscrewed a PCI card and the screw fell on my motherboard...  oddly enough the screw shorted something and my computer turned on.  No permanent damage though.


Dude, most of the time it doesn't show up right away.


----------



## Shadow_Fox (Feb 8, 2006)

*Stupid Me*

I got a new lapto from dell that my parents bought me. Well one Night I was fooling around with my computer and was in the C:\ Drive. Well I'm talking to my girlfriend and I was doing around of delete. I didnt realize til the next time I turned on my computer that I deleted  system 32 . Can you say Bye Bye to battlefield and Fable and Warcraft. *SOB*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2006)

Installed Linux onto a Windows system, (the install of the windows was OEM) and did not like linux.  Long story short, I deleted Windows and had linux on the comp, did not like linux, installed windows again, deleting linux, and then windows did not work, hence the OEM version.  Put linux on again, kept it, and that is what made me a linux user.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 8, 2006)

A little over a year ago I had gotten some new parts that had required me to rewire my case. Well I had unhooked my PSU and I didn't drain the power from it. When I hooked the 20pin back into the mobo, everything turned on for a split second. As a result I fried my s754 3200+ ClawHammer. I had friends coming over for a LAN party that night too... We had fun playing catch with it though.

So since then I have ALWAYS drained my PSU no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 8, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> building this computer (specs on left) not putting the mobo risers on and being greated by a lovely hum upon power on.



hehe I remember that.  That is what brought you to us right solaris?   

I bought a heatsink to replace the crappy one that came with my dell.  When I tried to replace it I realized the retension mechanism wasn't the standard one that goes on a socket 478 motherboard.  It was "dell specific"!  So I had to replace the old dell heatsink.  I had forgotten to buy some type of thermal compound so I went down to the local computer store, but all he had was some stuff that was obviously cheap and half useless.  I bought some anyway to use on my processor until I could get some AS5.  A month or so later when I got the AS5 I tried to take the Heatsink off and the processor came with it!  It was practically glued to the heatsink I'm lucky I didn't damage any of the pins.  I tried using a hair dryer, but the thermal compound wouldn't soften enough to seperate the processor and heatsink.  I ended up prying the processor off with a screwdriver and scraping the cheap thermal compound off with a razorblade!   

The moral of the story is:  Don't buy cheap thermal compounds from shady merchants!

And of course there is the gigabytes worth of files I've lost because I don't backup often enough.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 8, 2006)

wow... dell horror stories. um lets see... those little itx computers dell makes are a hazard. theres about 400 of them at my school and they are not just slow. i touched the back and got burned by the exaust! nothings better then first degree burns at school. i felt so stupid i never did anything about it though. i could have had a million dollar lawsuit!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 8, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> hehe I remember that.  That is what brought you to us right solaris?



haha more or less i think i joined about a week b4 though because i had upgraded my ram and instead of 512 it showed up as 504 it was because of a mem buffer option in bios.....good times so long ago....i think i remember your response Polaris it whent some thing like this i think


  or was it 


but yes now im here im learning im teaching and i have many freinds now yay me


----------



## W2hCYK (Feb 8, 2006)

3, 2, 1, here we go...

I thought I could remove the IHS from a 2.4C that OC'd to 3.8GHz to lower my temps a tad, popped the IHS off, core came with it :'(

Never fried anything with this, but, I bought a thermaltake Crystal orb to put on my old tnt2 so I could overclock it, tnt2 didnt have mounting holes, and I didnt want to put it on permanently, so I took metal wire, threaded it from the orb, around the top of the card, along all the traces on the back, under the AGP slot, through one of the notches, back to the orb, and tied a knot, worked perfectly... 

Hard drive exploded when I was playing fear... lost 160gb of stuff :'(

had an old R9100, stuck the crystal orb on it next, as a new upgrade, thought I'd never need a new video card... yea right... I epoxied it on... got a new video card, tried to take orb off with screw driver, POW core came up with it, ripped right off the pcb... oh well... 

x800pro, tried to add a VR to the coreV, big soldering iron + molex wire + an attempt at precision soldering = disaster.... ripped the trace off the pcb for 2 resistors, card is announced as dead... :-( scored me like... 7370 in 3dmark05...

back in 1996, parents spent $1800 on an old P3 400MHz gateway system, 15gb hard drive, i found the windows folder, erased it to save space for zoo tycoon, next reboot after installing the game, it wouldnt reboot... $75 to reinstall windows from gateway...

there was a jerky boys AOL service prank phone call, they gave a DOS prompt command to "check this ladys computer for porn" and I typed it in... didnt know it would erase all windows files again another $75 to repair by gateway...

hrm... i know I have more stories... lol...

old system, tried to use a peltier on the processor, 2.4C, 2nd one after ripping the core off of the other... so yea, case was sideways this whole time, put the peltier on, 14c, air cooled, sweet.... after doing a terrible job with the paste, i decided to re-do it... went under the heatsink, looked @ cpu/mobo, so much condensation, dried it up, 8 hours or so, put it back together, all good right? there was condensation inside the cpu, when I tilted it sideways, it leaked out from under the IHS... landed on mobo... RMA the mobo.. cpu was dead too...

i think i got one more... lol... you've gotta be thinking i'm a computer killer....

scared me with this, but didnt break anything... 9800 pro.. stock cooler, just put in AS5, put the stock cooler back on, 1 pin didnt go back through the pcb right... half on the core, half off... powered up, smoke... smelled like burnt crap... thought I burnt out the chip, but it just burnt the AS5... scared the life out of me...

then...

put on ramsinks with arctic silver adhesive, it oozed over, was drying... 1 1/2 hours, had a grip to it, decided to run it in the comp... didnt realise it oozed over onto the pcb... :-|   ran it, it was fine, got to the multi scale vegitation test in AM3, artifacts like crazy... black screen... died... :-(

I still mourn for all of the losses in my nerd family... :''(


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 8, 2006)

whoa dude ur cursed... STEP AWAY FROM THE INTEL BASED PC! move to mac's ya cant scrwe up up as easy


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 8, 2006)

Well Kenny, you're definitely right that YOU can't screw up an Apple as easy, but that's just because it'll do it for you. The Mac OS is the most annoying, keep-the-user-as-ignorant-as-possible, decide's when it'll work, comes up with random FAKE errors with every single application you try to run, one-button mouse should work great through generations, and is ever-so-smartly designed to have all the hardware....SOFTWARE CONTROLLED, not only software controlled, but unreliable APPLE software controlled!, type of Operating system on the market. So I DO support your statement Kenny, don't get me wrong...lol.

But anyway, sorry to hear that W2HCYK, but thanks for sharing those stories. Cool to hear you jury rig too though lol, always cool to see creative overclocking things.

Also Shadow Fox and everyone else that is saying they're deleting system files, HOW??? I thought if the system was using that file you couldn't delete it, and even if it wasn't Windows would give you a restriction saying "system file, not deletable" or "not enough access priveleges" or something. Plus why would you go into the Windows folder to free up space? The only way I could think of you deleting that is if Windows was on a secondary hard drive or you were using DOS. I'm not 100% sure so I DO believe you guys, but I just though it wasn't possible to do.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a mac a few years ago, I think running on OS 8. I dragged the hard drive into the trash can to see what would happen, it crashed and when I turned it on it wouldnt boot and had a lot of errors. Gave that POS to some charity.


----------



## infrared (Feb 8, 2006)

W2hCYK... That is some crazy bad luck...

The the cores of processors seriously come off that easy? 

hehe, they're some painful stories i'm sure!

LOL wazzledoozle!


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 8, 2006)

AMDCam  um yeah its possible very possible espeacially with the older versions of windows. My dad has done it with 95. I did it with 98, wanted to see if it would let me, Me been there done that nt and 2000 too. The only one that gives u a warning is xp and that is you have to go show these files the first time ur in there. Otherwise you can still delete it lol.

The only time you get the error insufficent privligies is when someone smart ie not microsoft set  it up that way and u are not an administrator.

I just find it funny loggin in as system on windows ohh my can u mess so many things up so easy lol. Havent been there but seen it done by 2 ppl both of um crashed there computers very badly one had to reformat lol and i told him he shouldnt do that. I am going to try it eventualy this year lol.

I only have 2 real horror stories that are ones of my own. The first one was when i helped my computer teacher by swapping his vid card to a higher one. I put the higher one in it didnt work it was incompatible. So i put the old one in and i must have fried it with static electricity lol didnt work after that.

the second one occured last night i was runnin my 350W Aspire PSU i smelt this burnt popcorn smell thought my brother burnt popcorn in the kitchen cause my door is in the kitchen, i live in the basement. Approx 3 mins later my computer restarts. I am like ok maybe my vid card finally overheated even though it never gets above 75C at my current OC. So i shut it off and ask some of my more unfortunate computer freinds. The ones that have stuff fry all the time they told me it was my PSU. so i smelt around agreed trashed it took a new Antec 400W PSU i had lyin around and threw it in there its fine now. I had forgotten we had one when i built my comp or else it would have already been in there. But it really scared me i thought everything was gone b4 i got the new one in there.

I have others that are freinds stories if u want i will share them.

The absolute worst thing was on my Me computer i had installed spyware. Now this was way before anyone even called it spyware. It infected my browser and i had to track it down by hand and remove it manually took me the better part of a month before i got my internet back. All that cause i had downloaded a patch off a website cause update was takin to long. Worst part of it was it was the family computer and and it had porn all over the website that it would keep setting as the homepage. That thing was the worst thing i ever had to fix and i have manually tracked down viruses for fun lol.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 9, 2006)

When my old compy was new a year and some back, I took it apart to clean it and re-assembled it, started it up and started playing HL2.

There was a strange smell about 30 seconds before the thermal pretection kicked in.

2.8Ghz Prescott @ 3.4Ghz. Thermaltake 7+

I forgot to plug in the case and CPU fans. Fortunately I run systems with the thermal pretection on, if there is a optionin the BIOS. 165degrees, and I was smelling the AC5 paste cooking with the oils and finish cooking off my Thermaltake HS. I was burned by touching it while pluggin everyting back in. After 2 minutes it wouldn't boot as the processor was still too hot so I ended up using the cool setting on the hair dryer to cool it down.

I reseated the HS/F to be safe and it still works fine to this day, it is now a server in our other location.


For a experement I used dry ice to cool a AMD K6 350. I got it up to 600Mhz and managed to get a little bit of frostbite by grabbing at the block as it fell over. I like dry ice. I have used it to cool the intake on my wifes celica to win a race. Idiots didn't think it would do anytig for me.


----------



## mydumpstinks (Feb 9, 2006)

Long long time ago spent a whole day trying to get a mates 3dfx card to work, no go, into windows fine 3d game black screen  this went on and on couldnt figure it out, duh try not plugging the voodoo 2 into itself. Another friends windows had packed up took my hard drive to his, tried to install windows to his hard drive slave to master formatted my drive not his, have also formatted other ppls by mistake. the biggest was losing my rag and getting frustrated with my own pc, constant lockups and none stop hassle, like i said lost my rag and swung my left foot very hard at the front of my case, that really really hurt and killed my mobo gfx and memory, at least it cured the lockups


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 9, 2006)

that is quote, "fixing it the russian way". today in math class watching the announcments, the tv started acting up so my teacher smacked it in the side. it worked like normal for another 5 mins and then it did it again. this time he hit it to hard and killed it smoke and all. twas hilarious.


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 9, 2006)

First Story: 
  Back in the good old days of the AMD k6 series i had bought an aftermarket HS for a k6-2 that i had, i think it was the chrome ORB and it had an adjuster on it that i didn't use when i tried to install it and it cracked the socket on the motherboard, HAHAHHAHA! I had a friend give me some crazy glow and patched that MOFO right up and it worked. 

Second Story:
 Recently i bought myself my first AMD 939 based motherboard, the ASKRock 939Dual-SATA2 and i finally wanted to add more voltages for my Venice to overclock it some more. Well, after reading all the articles and mods that had been done i head out to the nearest RadioShack and bought myself the conductive pen that was required to do the mod. Anyhow i got the points on the motherboard connected finally after 20 attempts (I'm hustle man, what do you expect...) but when it came to booting it back up it would just boot with no post, OH OH. So i send the board back and got the replacement and it works just fine. I think somehow i shorted the board, but not sure how i managed to do that. SO NO MORE MODS FOR ME DUDES.....


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 10, 2006)

hey mydump, I've had trouble too like that, especially with this piece I'm building now.

1. Athlon XP slowly dies due to bad thermal paste coverage on the core
2. Tried to RMA but answered a question wrong and AMD thinks my processor still works...great.
3. Tried to explain I was confused on that question, EVERY TIME I send the e-mail "failed to get to recipient", gave up on that
4. Buy $300 worth of a new processor and mobo...1 website tried to take my money for the mobo
5. that took almost 2 months because the parts were so rare (Opteron and MSI K8N Neo2)
6. MSI mobo's AGP slot was dead
7. Took apart my PSU because it was pulsing my lights
8. Forgot what fan connector was positive and negative, the PSU is still sitting here
9. Bought a new 520w PSU
10. My stepdad wanted me to get a whole new system (PCIe mobo and graphics card), I wanted SLI so the PSU wouldn't work
11. Ended up deciding to get the MSI board RMA'd instead
12. Being repaired now
13. Altogether it's been almost 6 months (since the Athlon XP) and my desktop STILL isn't running


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 10, 2006)

I had my socket 775 waterblock on the wrong way, I was wondering whymy temps would be in the 70c when I ran firefox


----------



## infrared (Feb 10, 2006)

LOL, a water system that heats instead of cools!


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 10, 2006)

*10 minutes ago* i was running atitool .25b13 on my new 9600xt right. moved the core up 50mhz and the ram up 100mhz and let atitool work out exactly which clocks were best for ram.
bad idea.. i didnt know that the scanning was down and i come back to my mem running at 1ghz (521mhz really) and the cube is a solid artifact. my screens 7 shades of green and i cant even soft pwr down. i force reboot. no post. this is where the "FUCKIN A" stange comes in. i check all the ram sinks and put the card back in. boots fine and temp monitors say its at a healthy 57 degrees c.


----------



## OOTay (Feb 13, 2006)

The other day i was cutting up an old case of mine to do some mods witha dremel, After i got this corner of metal cut 75% off my cutting blade broke off. So i naturally reached over to it and forgot that metal is hot when your cutting it and i burned the hell out of my left index finger... errg lesson learned lol


----------



## Aevum (Feb 17, 2006)

3) reversed fan connector becuase i thought the fan was spining in the wrong direction,  killing a 9800SE@9800Pro
2) pushing a Artic cooling VGA silencer on a 9550 when it clearly didnt fit, crushed a capacitor, killed the card, 
1) and the winner is > ripped a MPX220 in to 2 pieces in an attack of blind rage, (windows mobile powered cellphone worth +/- around 200 euros/240 bucks)

my brother managed to put it back togather by getting a replacment casing and the  interconnection cable between screen module and keyboard module (clamshell phone) from a chinese shop, but he kept it, and i spent a mad amount of money on a K750 i dont really like.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 17, 2006)

but then again, i have tons of fun stories, 

QDI motherboard, Advance 9 (pos board, cmos flash rom badly soldred, couldnt update bios), but thats not the story, i put in a extra stick of pc133 SDram, didnt notice one of the hooks on the ends of the slot was loose, the hooks grabbed on to the memory module, but one was not connected to the motherboard on the other side of the plastic hook, 

no boot, rotten smell, 64meg keychain, 

a friend of mine guy as a gift a 2.4ghz P4 socket 478, he gut it becuase it was missing a pin,  the guy grabbed a copper wire, inserted it in to the hole in the socket where the missing pin was supposed to go, first intel LGA processor on the market (joke), served him well at well above those 2.4ghz for quite a while, 

the first computer i gut, a druon 650, 2nd hand, i was applying thermal paste for the first time, splatter all over the processor, next time i took off the heatsink, the white thermal paste (jizz) cooked in to a rubbery pancake like thing, it was brown and everything, 


and as a little boy, i put a credit card in to a 3.5inch floppy drive, an hour and pair of plaiers later, it was out, and the floopy drive worked, not as fun as i put a pog in to the CD drive (a pog for those who dont know, is a small cardboard circle which you stack up and then play to see who turns over more using a larger plastick pog as a ballistic weapon)

but the most fun, rewiring the TV power socket connector, without discharging the tube cathode or the capacitors, i smelled of KFC for a week. 

that was the fun part, but the most stupid thing ever, 

i bought a minidisk player, without the USB interface, so i bought a sound card with a SDPIF optic connector to be able to record music to the minidisc without hearing the sea in the background, well, i connected a pair of busted up spearkers to it, and then it stopped sounding, well, actually sounded a bit but very weak, i thought that the speakers shorted the DAC, that would explain why i could only get sound out of the digital fibre optic connection, so i used the integrated motherboard audio for the speakers (new ones) and kept the card to use with the minidisk, 

a year later i noticed i it was a 4.1 sound card and that i kept connecting the speakers in to the back speaker connector, the soundcard works great, hehe, a year on integrated audio becuase i didnt read the manual.

were all idiots, just one step at a time


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 18, 2006)

bought a 9250 128MB


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2006)

DR.Death said:
			
		

> bought a 9250 128MB



i dk my 9250 was gold compaired to my 7500.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 18, 2006)

bought a psp, 

for every 5 minutes i´ve put in playing on the psp, i´ve put in around 5 hours on the DS


----------



## incognito666 (May 26, 2006)

The worst thing i have ever done was to flick a switch on the back of my psu. There was a massive bang and smoke. It destroyed  my amd system, lucky it was one that was given to me. That is the only amd i have ever had.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 26, 2006)

back in the day when i had Windows ME, (thats just stupidity right there) I accidently left my computer on while going on a trip. When I came back after the week long trip, Windows ME had broke itself!


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 26, 2006)

I installed heat spreaders on my ram the wrong way, over the slot pins!  Thats for not paying attention.


----------



## CjStaal (May 27, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> I installed heat spreaders on my ram the wrong way, over the slot pins!  Thats for not paying attention.


thats priceless... I pwnd a 3700+ with a razor xD


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 27, 2006)

I had forgotten about something, I had a Mac at one time. OS 8.something, and it was really fucked up. Crashing constantly, running slow etc. All I had was the OS disk, and no internet connection. I undertook reinstalling MacOS 8 by myself, and I failed horribly. A few angry days later, all it would boot up to was a little mac icon with a X through it.

I think I was only 9 at the time.


----------



## Thad (May 29, 2006)

Well ladies and gentlemen, while I am too ashamed to state the worst, I guess I can tell you about my latest one, which was early this morning and I just now have gotten it straightened out.  

I have two computers and my most favorite, is not my most powerful one (although I hide this fact from my great-grandson), and I was having a graphics problem. In order to see if it was memory related or not, I disabled all of my start up and services. I don't think I have to tell you what happened to my graphics and my Internet connection. All right -- but at least I have the excuse that I am older than dirt, so my ability to think well has gone to the dogs  .  This computer that I am speaking of has an 2.8 Intel Pentium D. processor, with 1000 MB of memory and a 1900 (can't remember all the x's on the nomenclature) ATI graphics card. By the way, it really helped with my graphics, for windows XP was using 480 MB of memory at idle.


----------



## OOTay (May 30, 2006)

Thad said:
			
		

> Well ladies and gentlemen, while I am too ashamed to state the worst, I guess I can tell you about my latest one, which was early this morning and I just now have gotten it straightened out.
> 
> I have two computers and my most favorite, is not my most powerful one (although I hide this fact from my great-grandson), and I was having a graphics problem. In order to see if it was memory related or not, I disabled all of my start up and services. I don't think I have to tell you what happened to my graphics and my Internet connection. All right -- but at least I have the excuse that I am older than dirt, so my ability to think well has gone to the dogs  .  This computer that I am speaking of has an 2.8 Intel Pentium D. processor, with 1000 MB of memory and a 1900 (can't remember all the x's on the nomenclature) ATI graphics card. By the way, it really helped with my graphics, for windows XP was using 480 MB of memory at idle.



You should try and do a fresh install of windows to get everything cleaned out. Then put back the essentials. Only use that method if you still continue to have the problems.


----------



## Alec§taar (May 31, 2006)

Ok, since you asked:

Around 1992, I was trying to splice in a high-speed fan into my electrical system on my then PC (486 Dx/2 66mhz I ended up updating to a Dx/4 133mhz eventually).

Well, apparently, I didn't do such a good job, because when I plugged the s.o.b. in, ALL of the power in my home went OUT... ZZZzzzAAAaaaPPPpp!



* I got lucky - nothing on the mobo or peripherals "fried", & all I had to do was flip a breaker switch on the fusebox...

APK

P.S.=> Turned out what happened was, some of the electrical tape I used to take the frayed end of an electrical cord I spliced the fan power wires into were exposed, & made contact w/ something when I powered up & that was what caused it (last time I ever used electrical tape, & instead switched over to heatshrink wraps for wire connections)... apk


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (May 31, 2006)

Once about two years ago, I was helping my cousin build a comp in Cali. He was done installing everything except for the graphics card. He said that he was taking a break and wanted me to install the nVidia GeForce FX 5200.  So, I took the card out of the box, and right when I was about to install it, I could feel a pis coming on. I though that I could install it before I pissed but I couldn't. I ran to the bathroom and the nVidia came with me (I was more worried about pssing than installing it at the moment). I accidentaly dropped the card in the toilet, and since it was a SFF card, it went down.


----------



## gR3iF (May 31, 2006)

so far rofl
really roll on floor laughing^^ xD

my freakiest thing ever was, that i put a cpu into a socket without opening the socket and so the cpu, the mobo, the cooler and the psu dies


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2006)

Now why haven't I noticed this thread before? . I've done all sorts of stupid things. Aside from overclocking, I've nearly fried my computer TONS of times. Something involving what happens when all your fan wires don't have a plug anymore and you're trying to wire them to the power supply and mess up...sparks are pretty . My little brother hit the button at the back of the power supply at the WORST time and corrupted the page file, took me a good three hours to fix it. And there is of course "I forgot the risers and screwed my motherboard to the case my first build" lol. I've gotten really lucky with windows, whenever I screw up, all I have to do is let it run chkdsk and it's all repaired . I keep hearing stories on how people have to reformat every month, and I laugh. Aegis has been running a copy of windows that was originally on Darth Flatulence, all I had to do was press "repair" when I booted onto the windows XP disk. And Darth Flatulence absolutely loves windows XP (at least, a lot more then she loved windows ME ). Well, that's all the stupid stuff I can think of off the top of my head, I'll keep you posted if I do anything else .


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> You should try and do a fresh install of windows to get everything cleaned out.


Double posting is fun! . Aegis usually uses about 300MB of memory when windows starts. Good thing Darth Flatulence only uses about 170MB . I'm too lazy to reinstall windows XP, and there really isn't a big need .


----------



## Demon_82 (May 31, 2006)

PC related catastrophic happenings... I must have some to tell here 

My first PC meltdown was when I had... let's say 8 - 10 years? I had one of this old Amstrad/Joyce PCW8256 with a part of the motherboard acting as expansion connector in the back, wich fitted perfectly the cartridge slot of one Sega Mega Drive (Genesis) cartridge, that Sonic and Knuckles wich was able to get another Sonic catridge into itself. And I naturally trid to plug the Amstrad into the cartridge, and then powered it on. And then it powered off itself with some fried smell around. I never played again that Mega Drive game, but my father was able to revive the Amstrad. The Asmtrad is still teorically operative stored in a big box and I think I have the damaged cartridge around... but not the Mega Drive  

Also, one more recent (months ago) when I decided to cool a bit my case for the Prescott toaster inside, placing four 8cm Sharkoon fans more appart from the two that came preinstalled. They all had this molex in and out to not loose one of them by just pluging a fan, so I just did optimistically a 'train' with all them, the six connected in line. And then I powered it on. And then it powered off itself with some fried smell around. Again. It was pretty obious that the fan cables didn't support that amount of current, so I splitted it in two groups of three and repeated the operation. I repeated it completely, with fried smell also. I even saw the plastic around some fan cables melting. So I once more rearranged it to groups of two fans... with the same results. The cables were starting to be all black. I endend making a spider web of cables running through the case to plug each fan into a single other component... and still they appear to to be hot.

I have also a Mac related one. One friend of mine bought one PowerMac G5 for the music recording studio that he was planning to open, and we of course did a meeting to get the Mac working, and to try to guess how it was used, as none of us had used one before. We get to the point of testing the DVD... and we were about to check ourselves for being blind... but no, the DVD didn't had the typical open button we used for years in the PCs.. so we ended using things ranging from his home keys to a screwdriver to lower the protection of the DVD and then to reach the inner case open button. We had searched through all the applications we saw one function to open it by software failing to. One month later he realised that the keyboard had the DVD open key in the upper right corner   As a side note, I was all the time doing ghost right clicks with the single button mouse  

Now a savage one. One day that my previous Pentium III decided to go on a BSOD and hangs rampage, giving one each 5 minutes or so, I ended being that angry that I hitted the case front heavily, and the PC hanged immediatly... but it got unable to power on again. So I did the standard procedure, pressed the power on button like fifty times more, and when I got convinced that it woudl not work I opened the case... to find out that my previous hit had got loose one memory module. Happily all worked perfectly when I reinserted the RAM module.

Also I've been using a old Pentium II PSU for half a year with that Pentium III, wich ended immolating itself, and I've done all sorts of plug and unplug PC parts with the PC turned on with high good luck to not having lost anything.


----------



## celidee (Jun 2, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> never let a woman into the windows folder



Not all woman are fuck ups....sheesh!

:shadedshu


----------

